# TEOTWAWKI & Comfort Hygiene



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

I know most have thought about their hygiene in a post-SHTF world and have made hygiene an important part of their preps. But there are some things hygiene related that could be classed as "comfort" or luxury items. Shaving might be one of those. 

I personally do not like the idea of an unkempt beard. I know water resources may be an issue, but still, I wiil make an effort to maintain some semblance of my "civilized" self. 

What say you? The poll is just for fun. Leave a comment if you like.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Soap, necessary and will become a luxury. There are two plants growing wild here, Saponaria officinalis and Yucca sp, that are heavy in saponins. Both have a long history in soap. I haven't actually made soap from either but have the processes in print. However, I have made lye soap, as a child and last year. So I got soap covered.

I keep a couple of year's supply of double edge blades on hand and have a strop and straight razor for future use. Even posted my grandfathers strop here&#8230;
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f84/razor-strop-21995/

TP, that's the biggy, highest on my list of comfort items. When it runs out&#8230; it's gone!:wave:

I used an outhouse as a kid. When the pages of the sears&robuck catalog ran out there was nothing left to use but corn cobs, not pleasant! This will catch up to everyone in the end! 

Thankfully I know of a few, very soothing plants!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I hate shaving now, that isn't going to change is a shtf situation. I keep some clippers and shears to hack things back a bit every so often (not in the winter).

Don't expect women to either, if she wants to fine, but it doesn't bother me in the least. Make-up bothers me more than hair. :dunno: Just more comfortable with the natural human body in general.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm gonna answer for hubby and me. Hubbies beard is older than me, seriously, he last shaved before I was born. No one still alive knows what he looks like without it .

I make my own soap etc from fats harvested on the farm. I also have enough lye stored to last the rest of my life and then some, but can make ash lye as well.

The one girly thing I do is shave my legs and underarms as I find it cooler in summer. Although I don't at the moment I've used a cut throat most of my life, never nicked myself with it. 

Unless we have to do some serious bugging out we won't change anything hygiene wise. We shower everyday, don't use anything commercial, hot water is wood heated and solar pumped.

I think hot running water is the easiest and most important convenience to have, especially in my temperate climate.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Got a short beard hate shaving, now being clean that's different just finished building the solar shower that can use rainwater, and stocking waaaay up on TP.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I hate trimming my beard and shaving, but man I look good after I'm finished. JK. I trim my beard almost every Sunday morning, and shave. 

If I miss a trimming, I just look overgrown for another week. No biggy unless I have an important meeting or a funeral to go to.

I've had a beard and mustache since I was 18. That's 32 years. Sometimes I think I should just get rid of it all and be able to shave every morning. Just lazy I guess


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Remington Beard Trimmer. All men should get one.

1) It's only $10
2) get the one that uses "AA" batteries, not the rechargeable one
3) Will run 2 years on one set of alkaline batteries.
I never did a endurance test with rechargeables, but I know it's less.


----------



## bigpaul (Jun 16, 2012)

haven't shaved or had a hair cut for the last 30 years.:teehee:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I have a thick beard. It hurts to shave with a blade. I'll shave with the rechargeable electric until it runs out of power. Then I'll trim it with scissors after that. I've heard that putting baby oil on your face keeps it from getting too itchy. I'll have to see if that works when the time comes.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

bigpaul said:


> haven't shaved or had a hair cut for the last 30 years.:teehee:


I could do that, but the women in my life need my hair neat.
So I get a hair cut once every 1-3 months & shave before work, but some times I let it grow on weekends & vacations.
I think hot water is a must for health, I was 13 years old before we had a (hot) water heater, we used a wood stove before that.
Making my own soap is something I need to work on.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I keep my hair cropped short and usually have a Van **** or stache in the Summer. I almost always grow a beard for Fall and Winter. In TEOTWAWKI, I think a beard and slightly longer hair will be a plus. Hair acts as camo instead of the pink/beige flesh tones of us Caucasoids.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Grow a beard most every winter, trim it when wife complains. Ages ago had hair down to my shoulders, now it just falls out and lands there.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't mind having hairy legs, but I hate having hairy pits - so yeah, I've stocked up on razors. The hubs usually grows a beard in the winter and shaves it off in the summer. But in a TEOTWAWKI situation I imagine he'll just let things grow out. Fine by me, I'm always telling him I'm fond of his "mountain man" look. :teehee:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I could deal without shaving my legs, but not my armits. I have a crap ton of razors to ensure that never happens. All bought with coupons for nearly free. Hubby would be just fine with never shaving again!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I currently use a sugaring method on legs and pits. I have a recipe to make the paste with honey if sugar runs out and I stock up on pumice stones for the day I can't get either honey or sugar.

I stock razors for K but for the most part he'll do without shaving.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a priority type personality. If we're running late for an engagement, then changing purses or answering the phone is something that can be ignored because it will not help us with our goal of arriving on time.


Warm dry shelter.
Water.
Food.
Protection.
Medical.
Crops.
Meat.
Maintaining water source.
Guard duty.
Salvaging.
Recon.
Neighbor cooperation meetings.
Radio frequency monitoring.
Firearm maintenance.
Looking for possible alliances. 
Fire wood.
Maintenance of warm dry shelter.
Laundry.
Outhouse maintenance.
Recon.
Filtering drinking water.
Preparing the garden.
Building.
Compiling more radio code sheets.
Guard duty rotation.
Thinning out any local 4 and 2 legged predators. 
Scavenging to replenish supplies. 
Get some sleep.






Shaving is way down on the bottom end of my priority list of things to do.


----------



## offgridcooker (Mar 5, 2012)

Hot water would make surviving a lot more comfortable.
A hot bath, some clean clothes and a clean bed, would lift your spirit and make life more like normal.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I've had a full beard must of my life. When I got married my wife told me to never go naked face. I do keep it trimmed down to less then an inch long in the winter and a little shorter in the summer.

My wife told me that when most of the women that she knows sees a man with a clean face, she sees a man that's a slave to society and is hoping to be excepted.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

A beard is a natural state for some human males, I don't shave now except some times in the spring. a beard is really handy in the winter (if you live where there are seasons) 

keeping your under garment clean is in my opinion far more important.
If I had a daughter, I would have encouraged her to never shave her legs, so that the hair didn't get coarse, (this may only be theory since A I don't have a daughter, and B it would only work for certain people.)


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I've had a beard since I was 18 with only 2 exceptions to get fit for a respirator at work. We had been married for 25 years before my wife saw my face. 
I keep trim it every month or two but would fine if I never cut it again. My hair is some what long now, but wouldn't bother me if it was longer either. I do expect cutting both with shear would make them easier to take care of.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*If*

If everyone around you is unshaven and dirty, but you are clean and freshly shaven, it will scream , this guy has normal things like food shelter and hot water.

They will then attempt to take those things for their selves !

Do not project any image that makes you a target.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

BillM said:


> If everyone around you is unshaven and dirty, but you are clean and freshly shaven, it will scream , this guy has normal things like food shelter and hot water.
> 
> They will then attempt to take those things for their selves !
> 
> Do not project any image that makes you a target.


People have been bathing, washing clothes, and shaving throughout history. Cleanliness and hygene not some modern concept.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

labotomi said:


> People have been bathing, washing clothes, and shaving throughout history. Cleanliness and hygene not some modern concept.


Very confused as to why you quoted BillM there 
Yes, people have been doing the things you mentioned throughout history, but with huge variations in type and frequency. The modern concept (if it were a unified one) is certainly unique in our history.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

O


cowboyhermit said:


> Very confused as to why you quoted BillM there
> Yes, people have been doing the things you mentioned throughout history, but with huge variations in type and frequency. The modern concept (if it were a unified one) is certainly unique in our history.


Did you read his post? My post was in response to it so I'm unsure why you can't follow.

If I must explain.. 
I disagree with the premise of clean, shaven people would stand out. It's easy to put out a theory about what "will" happen without anything but your opinion to justify that reasoning. History leads me to believe that a significant number would continue to shave and bathe (at fairly frequent intervals).

I have enough double edge blades to last the rest of my life if I shave every day. I have several quality safety razors and brushes as well.


----------



## gchenley (Jul 3, 2011)

I can keep my beard and hair under control with a simple good pair of scissors.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have lots of razors stored away. I plan on shaving until they run out, then keeping my hair off my face best I can with s pair of scissors.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

My normal winter attire was normally a large, disgusting unkempt beard. This year though it's a large disgusting kempt beard, wanted to try something new. Summertime I shave but scissors will take care of grooming needs. Hot water and a good scrub brush will take care of the rest of me.:flower:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

labotomi said:


> O
> 
> Did you read his post? My post was in response to it so I'm unsure why you can't follow.
> 
> ...


Sorry, that doesn't follow, he said;



BillM said:


> *If *everyone around you is unshaven and dirty, but you are clean and freshly shaven, it will scream , this guy has normal things like food shelter and hot water.
> ...


I agree that many people will continue to shave of course, and in most situations (depending on your location) it might not make someone stand out considerably. Whether or not shaving is a "new" concept is pretty much irrelevant. What matters is that for most people these days it is the fashion (as opposed to many places and times) so many will continue to do things as they have until unable to continue.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> Sorry, that doesn't follow, he said;


What you quoted from me was my post responding to you. What you quoted from him, I responded to with another statement. You lose the intent when leaving out context.

It's not hard to follow along cowboyhermit, even you are capable with some effort.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

labotomi said:


> What you quoted from me was my post responding to you. What you quoted from him, I responded to with another statement. You lose the intent when leaving out context.
> 
> It's not hard to follow along cowboyhermit, even you are capable with some effort.


It's not hard to be civil labotomi, even you might be capable with some effort.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> It's not hard to be civil labotomi, even you might be capable with some effort.


It comes easy to me, but only for those worth it.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

labotomi said:


> It comes easy to me, but only for those worth it.


Such a kind soul, if only I were worthy of your compassion.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Since I*



labotomi said:


> It comes easy to me, but only for those worth it.


Since I seem to have started this fight, let me see if I can end it .

I normally bath and shave on a regular basis, however , in a EOTWAWKI situation, I would temper my habits to appear as similar to others as possible so as not to make myself or my family targets for those who have not prepared for such situations.

I believe it would be important to be the "Grey Man" for as long as possible.

If everyone else was clean and shaven, I would be clean and shaven too.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BillM said:


> however , in a EOTWAWKI situation, I would temper my habits to appear as similar to others as possible so as not to make myself or my family targets for those who have not prepared for such situations.


Quite understandable, and this philosophy should become second nature in such a time. Avoiding "standing out" will be very beneficial.

TiredIron, if you start with the right woman it won't be an issue. A friend of mine married a Peruvian woman, and she has no leg hair at all. The men in her bloodline typically do not grow facial hair, either.

My wife doesn't shave her legs very often, and she doesn't really need to. What grows is still hair, but only a notch or so above "peach fuzz". I generally can't feel it by touch, but I can see it if I look closely. I guess I can attribute that to her Mohawk blood? Either way, it generally isn't enough of an issue for her to have to bother with shaving.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

BillM said:


> I normally bath and shave on a regular basis, however , in a EOTWAWKI situation, I would temper my habits to appear as similar to others as possible so as not to make myself or my family targets for those who have not prepared for such situations.
> 
> I believe it would be important to be the "Grey Man" for as long as possible.


Did you read the story "Mr and Mrs Grey" on here? This is just what he did, and it worked in a fiction story so it must work in real life.

In all seriousness, blending in may be the best thing to do.


----------



## dragon5126 (Nov 30, 2008)

labotomi said:


> It comes easy to me, but only for those worth it.


If you attempt to be civil at all times, others will treat you civilly. It might even help erase your net wide reputation that keeps many away this site.


----------



## dragon5126 (Nov 30, 2008)

BillM said:


> I normally bath and shave on a regular basis, however , in a EOTWAWKI situation, I would temper my habits to appear as similar to others as possible so as not to make myself or my family targets for those who have not prepared for such situations.
> 
> I believe it would be important to be the "Grey Man" for as long as possible.
> 
> If everyone else was clean and shaven, I would be clean and shaven too.


Many people will have put up a decent pair of scissors in their preps, and since in all reality we wont be existing as hermits, people will barter haircuts and beard trims for goods or services. The same can be said of a good old fashioned straight razor, which I might point out, now would be a good time to learn how to use and maintain, while you can replace one should you mess up the edge beyond repair (for shaving anyway).

There are several points to consider as for hair and beards. haircuts and shaves in a feral society are not simply luxuries. We have knowledge that critters like lice and body crabs enjoy hair, longer hair, more shelter for the parasites, not to mention various species of ticks and other bloodsucking critters. We also know that parasites carry diseases, so we will (at least those of us who think ahead) make efforts to prevent all the diseases that we can, since cures will be few. Baths will be far apart for most, haircuts and shaves or beard trims will be seasonal or annual, and not all that out of the norm, unless, of course we are seeing them all too often. Then we will wonder what that person has.

All too often people think in the loner mode, as if they will become a cave bound hermit. We need to think more in the line of limited social groups or hang it up. What good is surviving just to survive by hanging on by our teeth? Our goal needs to be to Thrive, and the only way we can do that is in groups, where we can "go forth and multiply". Hopefully to find a return to some form of normalcy. Look back to what the settlers of the old west gave up, when they left the east, to "go west..." It isn't a whole lot different than what we are seeing as TEOTWAWKI... We just have a lot more junk making our lives more complex.


----------

